# Zoom lash - What do you think of it?



## choseck (Feb 22, 2007)

I know that MAC isn't well known for their superb mascaras, hey you can't win at everything!! But seriously, I think that Zoom Lash is the worst mascara I've ever worn - it goes on in one big clump and basically does nothing for added length, volume or separating (not 100% sure what this mascara is supposed to do to begin with, so I figured I'd cover all the bases.)


----------



## messhead (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I had the same problem with Zoom Lash when I first got it.  But the more I wore it, the more I liked it. 

Personally I love MAC's Splashproof, and dislike the Fibrelash!


----------



## Peaches (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

You just gotta let it settle & dry a little. Maybe give it a month before you start using it. I use mine with Max Factors 2000 Calorie brush too. Seems to help alot. I'm on my 3rd tube of Zoomlash <3


----------



## Janice (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I have to disagree Zoomlash is my everyday mascara, I really like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mascara's seem so personal though, everyone has a different favorite that works best for them.


----------



## choseck (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 

 
_You just gotta let it settle & dry a little. Maybe give it a month before you start using it. I use mine with Max Factors 2000 Calorie brush too. Seems to help alot. I'm on my 3rd tube of Zoomlash <3_

 
I actually did get this maybe a month or two ago and just started using it this week..


----------



## choseck (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I have to disagree Zoomlash is my everyday mascara, I really like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mascara's seem so personal though, everyone has a different favorite that works best for them._

 
exactly - i mean, not everyones eyelashes are the same, so one mascara is going to work better on one person than another - glad you're able to get it to work well for you


----------



## User34 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

yup.. it is a pretty bad mascara.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

i love it!

i've used high end and drugstore ones before, but i find zoomlash to be the best...


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I like Zoomlash for really long lashes...which I don't have!  My favorite is Fibre Riche


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I have tried many many brands of mascaras and for my lashes, which are pretty thick and long (but straight) anyway zoomlash is the best...

its just enough to hold my curl and give me to die for lashes, i get compliments all the time and customers constantly think i have eyelash extentions but its simply zoom, this is probably my favorite product


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_I had the same problem with Zoom Lash when I first got it.  But the more I wore it, the more I liked it. 
_

 

I agree!!!!!! My mom bought it once & i tried it & i was like ewww its so shitty! Then awhile later i tried it & i couldn't stop staring in the mirror! My lashes looked huge & sexy!!! I'm going to try & not use my new one for about a month but it's a really great mascara! It looks like i'm wearing fake eylashes! Effortlessly!!!!


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

maybe i need to try it again?
i went through a tube about 6mos. ago... well i didn't go through it, i just b2m'd it after a couple months.  i couldn't stand it, and it constantly put way too much product on the brush.  i did notice after i scraped a bunch out that it started to perform better.  i think i will start saving mascara wands that i like and try it w/those.

have any of you tried it with mac's mascara brush?


----------



## JediFarfy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I personally don't like it, it's too much trouble. After I get a few clumps on here and there, I wait a moment for them to dry, they I comb them out. The lashes, sometimes, look good. It's just too much trouble.


----------



## jenii (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I hate Zoom Lash too. Maybe if it had a brush similar to Lash Exact or something, it would be good, but ugh. The brush is crappy.

I tried for a long time, but I could not make that stuff work for me.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I do not like Zoom Lash for the same reasons you all stated. After you apply it, you have goopy, clumpy, gross eyelashes. When you try to fix it, it just gets worst. I've used my a couple of times and it's retired. My favorite is False Lashes by Prescriptives. You lashes look full and long with zero clumps.


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Personally I love Zoomlash! I love that I don't have to redip to do both eyes which cuts down a lot on the clumpiness which cuts down on, well, other things like smudges and flakes. You just need a lighter hand with this stuff. I have pictures on MUA.com under caleee143.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I also hate it for all the reasons you listed. I returned it after one try.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I hated Zoomlash at first, but after a few tries i really fell in love with it. ITA you have to use a light hand.


----------



## frances92307 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Zoom lash followed by a grooming with the 205 lash brush gives you awesome lashes!


----------



## incorporeal_x (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Zoomlash is really the only the mascara that's ever worked for me. It holds the curl and makes it look like my eyelashes are actually there. It doesn't flake or irritate my eyes or anything


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frances92307* 

 
_Zoom lash followed by a grooming with the 205 lash brush gives you awesome lashes!_

 
That is exactly what I do too!  It works perfect that way.  Thank GOD (and mac) for the 205!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I had a love/hate relationship with ZoomLash.

I hated how much product came out on the brush.  sometimes it was hard to fix all the clumps.
but there were days that it made my lashes look "WOW"
I often got compliments.

Im currently using L'oreal Voluminous with the curved brush.

But i think  i will try ZoomLash again with the 205 brush as recommended above...thanks frances!!!


----------



## crunchiee (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

i have zoom lash and i personally think that it works just excellent to me..it does not give me blah lashes..and since i use it with my prep and prime lash,it gives me very volume lashes and evenly spread lashes.no regrets


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_... Mascara's seem so personal though, everyone has a different favorite that works best for them._

 
Amen.  Just like foundations target different skin types, mascaras target different types of lashes.  It is all very subjective as well.  

That being said, Zoom isn't my fave.  If I had to pick my fave MAC mascara, it would be Fibre Rich.  It just does me right when I use it with the #205.  Generally though I use Dior-Diorshow Unlimited mascara.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Whoever said mascara was personal was so right. 
I have tried all kinds of mascara including zoomlash (which I don't like ) and the only one that has been my fav is Lancome's definicils it is the best to me 
Zoomlash is now in my draw for b2m


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I like it better than Fibre Rich.  Fibre Rich flaked under my eyes.


----------



## contrabassoon (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Well, mascaras are like foundation, theres one for different kinds of eye lashes which is why you should ask questions before buying a certain product. Depending on the length of your eyelashes and personal choice, they'll make suggestions on which mascara will work better for you.

Zoomlash looks fantastic on me and it doesn't really clump.


----------



## Chrissi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I *love* Zoomlash, it gives me a false eyelash look, my lashes look lovely and long and they hold the curl, but as everyone has said mascara is a very personal one, everyone is different.

The one mascara I truly hate from MAC is Loudlash though - it did NOTHING apart from make my lashes look a little darker.  Not the look I want to achieve when I apply mascara.  I tried it on one eye and then promptly forgot about it.


----------



## Klava (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I find that with a lot of mascaras, especially the ones that really volumize lashes, the first week or so they are a pain in the ... but then perform wonderfully.  And it's not that it takes me some time to figure out how to wear it best (though sometimes it does), it happens even when I buy the same mascara several times in a row. 

On the mascara note - did any of you, fabulous gals, tried Mascara X?


----------



## lara (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Zoomlash needs a.) time and b.) a practiced hand. There's definitely a certain movement needed to get the full effect of the mascara.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

i despise zoom lash, i have really long lashes and it doesnt work for me. i prefer Rimmel Volume Flash


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Haven't tried Zoomlash, but Fibrelash was the worst mascara ever for me. If was a clumpy mess that dried out in weeks. Yucky.


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Whatever problems I've had with Zoom, I've always had worse ones with other mascaras.  I always come back to this.  I agree with other ladies about using a light hand- and scraping the extra off the brush is a must.  A few clumps and a little extra time to make this mascara work are totally worth it in my opinion...the end result is always amazing!  My lashes have never looked so long and beautiful. Zoomblack is my fav


----------



## amoona (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I love Zoomlash - omg and with the 205!!! Who needs falsies?!


----------



## User49 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I bought it and thought it was crap to be honest. It definitely lengthened my lashes. It was the first time my bf commented on them and said woah they're long,  but i thought it was... what's the word?... a bit spindely? Like not very volumizing at all. In fact i felt the need to put another mascara over the top. So far my all time favorite mascara (and it's cheap yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) is MAYBALLINE BLACKEsT BLACK MASCARA ! I've also tried Fiberlash and I love it. Nice and clumpy ( i like thick clumpy lashes!! )


----------



## Showgirl (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I *love* Zoomlash (a few weeks after it's opened) but it's messy: I actually use a different mascara (a less messy one with a better brush) to coat all my lashes as a basecoat, then just slick a bit of ZL over the top to add ooomph.... it makes my lashes look blacker and fuller than other mascaras I've tried, and I find it also has a nice, light silky feel compared to other volumising mascaras I've bought in the past. And the price is pretty reasonable.


----------



## tricky (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Zoomlash is great, i love it. the formula is incredible but the brush is what makes it suck so much. 

i took an old Clinique mascara wand, cleaned it off with alcohol really well, and used that with the Zoomlash (it fit in the tube and could even screw in) and it is amazing. If you have problems with Zoomlash, try using a different wand like i did.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

i usually put zoomlash on with some random avon mascara over it. zoomlash by itself just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

For me, Zoomlash has gotten better with about six months' worth of age.  I've got really really long lashes and most mascaras just clump my lashes together and piss me off;  Zoomlash actually goes on and makes my lashes look curvy and delectable.  

However, it doesn't cut it by itself.  I usually put on one coat of Zoomlash, comb it out with my 205 brush (of which I need another because I'm so obsessive about combing my lashes out, all the bristles of my 205 are now curled and warped), and put on a coat of Pro Lash, then comb that out.  I adore the look that gets:  deep, dark, fluttery fluffy lashes that're long as hell.  Granted it takes me about an hour before I get it the way I like it, but it's worth it.  

Zoomlash works better as a base for me more than anything.  Even better than Prep + Prime Lash (though I like wearing that just on it's own for these awesome white-tipped fibre-fluffy lashes).


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Whenever I wear Zoomlash I *always* get compliments on my lashes.  You just have to make sure the brush doesnt have too much product in it and brush a few times to separate them.  It really does hold a curl too!  My only gripe with this is that it makes my eyes feel so heavy. I dont know why. Anyone else? 
My 2nd favorite for everyday is Max Factor 2000 calorie for a softer yet lush lashes look.  
Another good one is Chanel Inimitable but who wants to pay $25 for a mascara? NOT I.
Oh, Mascara X made my eyes feel like they were burning!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Everyone that loathe Zoomlash, try it with MAC Prep + Prime Lash under it. Makes Zoom amazing.


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I must say I dislike Zoom lash mascara with a passion.  I dare say that my natural lashes look better than when I have this stuff on, just didn't work for me I guess - MAC mascaras are definitely not the best stuff around =(


----------



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I returned it after a week and went back to my Prolash.  It did nothing for my lashes, unfortunately.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

zoom lash is the only mac mascara i like...i only buy it cos its cheap!

usually i use dior blackout!or any of the lancome ones


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I couldn't get into zoom lash. 

I love prolonglash and fibre riche together. *swoon*


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Zoomlash is awesome. Bonus- you can B2M it when youre done!


----------



## anuy (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

i'm a fibre rich girl


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Zoom Lash is not meant for several coats. It's meant for 1 coat.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

i totally agree! 
the zoomlash put me off mac mascara forever. i have not bought any since.
 except for the mythic blue zoomlash. i am in love with that...and, even though blue mascara does not look good with everything, i am tempted to put it on everyday. the mythic blue does not seem to clump as much as the black does...


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Try FibreLash. It's awesome.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I have not tried Zoomlash yet and dont know if I will but I am reading all these tips and tricks and it seems to me that is kind missing the point to have to use another brush with the mascara formula or wait 6 months before it gets good. I want to be able to open tube of mascara and be able to wear it right away and be blown away! And maybe Zoom will do that IDK yet but I I just wanted to share my O.


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

Zoomlash has actually become one of my all-time fave mascaras. Its definitely my fave MAC mascara by far. I will admit that the brush picks up too much product though. I wipe the excess around the top of the mascara tube &then lightly run a tissue over it before applying. It holds the curl best out of all non-waterproof mascaras I've tried - high end or drugstore.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I haven't tried Zoomlash yet, but I plan to soon.  Honestly, I don't go much on reviews anymore. Everything is so, your mileage may vary.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I also disagree.  While Zoomlash isn't HG, it'll do in a pinch when I can't afford Fresh Supernova.  If it gets clumpy, I use a metal lash comb and it's great again.  I love that wet look and once my BF asked if I was wearing fake lashes.  Mascara is such an individual thing!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I have hated every MAC mascara I've tried. I'd rather just buy something else that works better anyways, than buy something and set it aside to *wait* for it to work. My current favorite is Bourjois's Yes to Volume, No to Clumps mascara in black. Love the wand, it never clumps or flakes, and it makes my lashes very long and defined. Pout also makes excellent mascara.


----------



## wannabelyn (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

it was great when i tried it at the counter using the disposable brush.

I came home and hated it! it was very clumpy!!!
i then took one of those disposable mascara brushes from the counter home to try it again and voila it looked great.

I think it is the brush that comes with the mascara that sucks but the formula is great!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Zoom lash - worst mascara?*

I have not used it based it was so poorly rated.    I use Dior and Max Factor now.  CoverGirl made my eyes itch.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Zoom Lash?*

Thanks to the recent code offer by MAC, I was able to try out their Zoom lash mascara. I rarely use mascara so i'm not exactly crazy about it, but it is quite good. 

one thing I noticed is that it made some of my lashes curl up.. i'm not exactly sure if that's something I like just yet. Even after taking it off, I still had a few lashes curled straight up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looked up the description and I guess it's supposed to do that.. 

anyone here use it? it's not very popular on makeupalley.. I'll consider buying the full-size sometime in the future. also, should I go for the brown or the black one? I don't use mascara for the curl or volume, just to darken them a little.. is anyone a fan of brown mascara?


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

i love my zoom lash...i got it at my CCO in the enchanting vermilion holiday gift set...i'm addicted!! it makes my lashes longer and thicker and ur right it does curl them a lil bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it


----------



## alka1 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_arp4ever* 

 
_i love my zoom lash...i got it at my CCO in the enchanting vermilion holiday gift set...i'm addicted!! it makes my lashes longer and thicker and ur right it does curl them a lil bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it_

 
yeah I applied a small amount and it had already thickened them quite a bit. Like I said, I really like this so far. I should start wearing mascara more often! I like that it doesn't go on so clumpy like others i've tried in the past


----------



## jaclynashley (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

I love my Zoom Lash as well.
It's been a while since I've used it since I have to buy another one, but it is my favorite mascara of all time.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

I like Zoom Lash as far as MAC mascaras go, but I'm not sure I'd buy a tube of it.  MAs always give me samples of it, and it's the best MAC mascara I've tried, but I use a lot of drugstore mascaras because I change them up so often.

But I'd definitely say get it in black.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

I really like Zoom Lash...I buy it at the CCO all the time and for $8 it's worth it...It is not my top fav....I like Prescriptive's False Lash and Bobbi Brown's  Glamour lengths ...which I also buy at the CCO


----------



## alka1 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I like Zoom Lash as far as MAC mascaras go, but I'm not sure I'd buy a tube of it.  MAs always give me samples of it, and it's the best MAC mascara I've tried, but I use a lot of drugstore mascaras because I change them up so often.

But I'd definitely say get it in black._

 
The samples are great. I got mine with the lash39 code and it's such a generous amount! 

thanks for the rec. about getting the black one. I think most people tend to lean towards black mascaras

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I really like Zoom Lash...I buy it at the CCO all the time and for $8 it's worth it...It is not my top fav....I like Prescriptive's False Lash and Bobbi Brown's  Glamour lengths ...which I also buy at the CCO_

 
i still haven't been to a CCO. i think there's a few here in socal, i'm dying to get to one

$8 for zoom lash doesn't sound bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 False lash by Prescriptives seems to be really popular.. It was on QVC last night and they said it was their top seller


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

Can any ladies with super straight lashes vouch for it's curling keeping abilities? EVERY single non-waterproof mascara I have ever tried has always weighed my lashes down into a straight-kind of curly icky mess. 

I would love to try out a MAC mascara, that way I can just buy everything from them officially makeup wise. There are too many options to choose from that I even get confused at the drugstore when it comes to mascara lol.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

i bought a few lipsticks today and got the free sample. cant wait to try it. i used a MAC mascara YEARS ago and i wasnt really crazy about it and i cant remember which one it was. but then again, i probably didnt even use it correctly cuz i was a teenager lol. but i'm a lot better with application now so i can work just about any mascara and make it great. they sell zoom lash at my CCO too, but not in black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a bright ass blue color. its gorg, but wtf do i wanna walk around with blue lashes.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

i love it. i use my lash curler and apply 2 coats for super curly flirty lashes. it does clump if i apply any more coats though. i have that prob with almost any mascara though.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

I loooove Zoom Lash. Works wonders! 
However, it doesn't keep my lashes curled. I have hair that is incredibly resistant to curling, including my lashes... even if I heat up the eyelash curler they're back to straight in 10 min.
But that just might be for me... either way, I love the volume it gives!


----------



## redenvelope (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

I actually really like it!  I was never really fond of MAC mascaras but I think I'll buy another thing of Zoom Lash once I run out of my sample.  It made my lashes really spiky looking and separated them perfectly, I noticed they curled a bit as well.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

Today I ordered Creme Cerise l/s using the offer code to get the sample of the Zoom Lash mascara and I've been wanting to try that mascara for sometime. I'm still using my Plushlash even though I don't feel any sting or dryness of that mascara yet.


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Zoom Lash?*

I received Zoom Lash as a gift a while ago and my expectations were very low but I decided to give it a chance. 
I must admit that I'm impressed. It's not the best mascara I've ever used but it's a good mascara that does what it's supposed to do. At the same time I bought Givenchy's Phenomen' Eyes (which costs three times more than Zoom Lash) and I really think that Zoom Lash is much better!
However, I don't think that I'll buy it again, only because I adore Plush Lash


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 13, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on this topic


----------



## princess_mel_xo (Apr 14, 2009)

I've never tried any other MAC mascara but I really like Zoom Lash. I just apply and use a little lash brush to separate and brush out clumps and I'm good to go


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 14, 2009)

MAC is pretty much all I use but the only MAC mascara I can use that I like is Mascara X.  People are constantly asking if my lashes are fake...Zoomlash makes my lashes clump together and actually makes them look shorter....It's weird.


----------



## koukla032487 (Apr 15, 2009)

Zoomlash is _okay_...looks good with one light coat, but you gotta combine it with another mascara. Lancome Hypnose has been my fave mascara for like 10 yrs and always will be!! lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 15, 2009)

Friggin HATE zoom lash. Yucky, clumpy, gunky, messy poo of a mascara. Maybe it's the brush design.. when you pull it out it has way too much product on it. It made my lashes stick together big time and did nothing to separate my lashes. Thumbs down!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 15, 2009)

I recieved a sample of it in mail a few years ago. It really irritated my eyes the few times I used it. I guess I am allergic to something in the formula. So i avoid it now.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't like MAC mascara very much. However, I LOVE Prolong Lash. Seperates, curls, thickens, lengthens. I feel like it is so often forgotten, but I love it. I use that/with/or Chanel Inimitable. Love them together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love MAC Prep + Prime Lash (and also Chanel Lash Base).

I don't care for Zoom. I like really thick mascara, so I use my Zoom trial size just to accent. I mixed glitter with it so it gives lashes a bit of a sparkle, so that makes it worth using!


----------



## Frosting (Apr 15, 2009)

You couldn't pay me to use any Mac mascara.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 15, 2009)

ok, i just tried zoom lash. formula is really runny, and the brush is flimsy. I'll give it another go when i get home. but so far....eh


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't love zoom, but I definitely don't hate it. As far as MAC Mascara goes, I think Fibre Rich or Plush are your best bets.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 15, 2009)

ok gave it a second go.

i like it better than i did initially. but i don't love it. i love it for my lower lashes, strangely. i probably wouldn't buy it after i go thru this sample.



ok i change my mind LOL. i really do like it. it kinda straightens my curly lashes and elongates them. and again, its great on my lower lashes. i give it a 4 outta 5 for me.


----------



## geeko (Apr 18, 2009)

Hate it.

it clumps my lashes and it's NOT waterproof.

There was one time i cried and VOILA...my whole face became stained with black tears. 

Will never repurchase zoom lash again. Would rather wear loud lash mascara


----------

